# Learner from Wisconsin



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome to beesource!! 

FYI to all...the hive he was keeping this year is still going. 6 weeks till he can give himself a pat-on-the-back for overwintering one!!

Thanks
Steve.....aka Brads dad


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats to both of you. Great to have a shared hobby for father and son.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Brad!


----------



## papa chrud (Jan 10, 2016)

Welcome Brad, hello Steve. Maybe our paths cross soon.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome


----------

